# What age is a pitbull fullgrown?



## gtnotw

My dog Jet is 1 year and 1 month and he weighs 76lbs. His dad is 3 years old and weighs 138lb. His mom is 3 years old and weighs 100lb. What age will he be full grown? because it seems that he still got a ways to go if he reaches his parents weight. He was the 2nd biggest in a litter of 11.


----------



## American_Pit13

Well a pitbull is not 100-138 pounds. That is a mastiff cross. Like any large breed they usually fully mature by 2 years of age.

They usually top out in height by a year old (most of mine at 6 months), and then fill out weight wise by 2 years.


----------



## rottieruff

I was gonna say... over 100 lbs for a pitbull? Mine is barely 50 lbs. Definitely must be mixed with something else!


----------



## k8nkane

american_pit13 said:


> Well a pitbull is not 100-138 pounds. That is a mastiff cross. Like any large breed they usually fully mature by 2 years of age.
> 
> They usually top out in height by a year old (most of mine at 6 months), and then fill out weight wise by 2 years.


By filling out weight-wise do you mean their chest could get broader, etc?

My two pups are 6 months; Roxie is 37.6 lbs and Kane 40.1 lbs. What can I expect from them? Another half-inch maybe, and maybe another 10-15lbs??


----------



## kimber

they could grow another inch K8nkane. I don't expect them to gain another 10 or 15lbs. Maybe 5 lbs(?) 

Between 2 - 3 years they mature, but that is my experience. I think bully dogs mature quicker, or at least they appear to.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

General rule to go by:

They grow _up_ the first year and _out_ the second and are typically full grown at about 2 years old... Their weight at about 10 months to a year, take and multiply by 1.25 or 1.5 and you will be able to have a guess at final weight.


----------



## Crash pups person

15 months to two years. They will slow down a lot at around 12 months. My pup still at 10 months of age shows lots of signs of growth spurts but they have been getting farther apart and less noticeable.

I can always tell though cause one ear will go on the fly and he chews all the kids new toys.


----------



## Crash pups person

The English Staffordshire was believed by some to be crossed with a type of Molosser ( Mastiff ) to create the original APBT. Mastiffs were common with dog men of that era and Americans liked the drive and companionship of the English Staffy so they bred it with a type of Mastiff ( so some say ) that may now be extinct or was then just another working dog with no name. Hybridization does have something to do with some cases but in most its conditioning and general selective breeding as I previously mentioned.

When I see a Mastiff APBT cross I see either a Mastiff or a APBT. I never realy see any that resemble a giant APBT.


----------



## rosesandthorns

The average size for the apbt is 30 to 60 lbs. Yes some will be larger but they can also be smaller. I have 2 pups that are 8 months old and only weigh around 18 lbs. Their parents are @ 36 lbs but the grandfather on the moms side was75 lbs and the grandfather on the dads side was 70 lbs so sometimes you just get a throwback. Some of the pits that first came over from England and Ireland ranged from 14 lbs to 28 lbs. America has supersized these dogs the same way we do everything.


----------



## k8nkane

Crash pups person said:


> You breed physical characteristics into a dog. Not mental ones.


That is not true.

If you have two smart humans, chances are their kids will also have above average intelligence. It's been proven in various scientific studies. The same can be applied to dogs.

Genetics is about chance and you can have a general, basic idea if you use pundit squares. Let's say above-average intelligence is marked by a capital letter.

You have two dogs that are smart, know hundreds of tricks. One is Aa and the other Bb.

If you do a pundit square, you'll see that 3/4's of their offspring have a chance of above average intelligence and one will have average. Breed those 3/4's to other dogs with above average intelligence and you INCREMENTALLY can increase the resultant dogs intelligence over SEVERAL generations.

Why do you think Border collies are so smart and independent? Farmers needed them to be in order to effectively herd their sheep, cattle, whatever. If a dog was particularly good at herding, they bred that dog to the good herders of other local farmers. Enough generations go by and you have the WORKING border collie of today.


----------



## ames

Not everyone breeds dogs to fight them, just the sad, no self esteem, need to get a life and should be put in a pit themselves to hash it out with other supposed dog owners who choose to illegally do the same thing. 

It seems, landy, that you are the one who is refusing to be enlightened and actually listen to people who are giving you facts from your "points" that are NOT based on any facts I have read, except from you. Your giving hypothetical examples, nothing scientific which is what the 40-60lbs fact is based on. Its OK if your dog is mixed, as long as he is a great dog who likes to work or just hang with the family. Do you show your dogs? Why does it matter if he at 130lbs maybe mixed with a mastiff if you don't show them?


----------



## buzhunter

Crash pups person said:


> You do not deserve to own a APBT. They were not designed to do this.
> 
> The design they have been given was easily manipulated into doing this.
> 
> .


Actually, the APBT was originally designed specifically for the box. It has been and always will be used for many different purposes because they will excel at just about any job you can give them. This is, in part, due to their physical abillity but the mental stability and relentless drive is what makes the dog what he is. The mental characteristics of the APBT are the most fundamental traits a good breeder will seek to maintain or build upon. A dog who has to be manipulated into a fight is no pit bull at all, he's a victim of his handler's ignorance and pride.


----------



## Crash pups person

aus_staffy said:


> I think this explains a lot.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Crash pups person

buzhunter said:


> Actually, the APBT was originally designed specifically for the box. It has been and always will be used for many different purposes because they will excel at just about any job you can give them. This is, in part, due to their physical abillity but the mental stability and relentless drive is what makes the dog what he is. The mental characteristics of the APBT are the most fundamental traits a good breeder will seek to maintain or build upon. A dog who has to be manipulated into a fight is no pit bull at all, he's a victim of his handler's ignorance and pride.


No one knows the real reason the breed was devised but in my opinion it was not to fight and I will stand by that.

research the breed, other breeds of the time, and the way we looked at things during that period of time. Yes we didnt feel dog fighting was such a big deal but that does not mean that al dogs used for fighting were created to do so.

The drive is what they desired most for its type of game/sportsmanship. That is also what they manipulated most to _turn_ it into a fighting breed.

The English Staffordshire Terrier was a carting dog created during a very harsh time for England. It was used to pull carts in coal mines. Mots people were poor and would not fight the dog unless they had the money to waste. Those people were not working in coal mines but dog fighting was not that popular even for them. But, when the dog made it to the US it was the dogs drive and the dogs ability to please that American Dogmen wanted to pull out of that breed, as well as its durability and level of tolerance for pain. That is where things get complicated. You can say it was created for fighting simply cause it was used for fighting but I just do not see it that way when it was created in a time when working class dogs were popular and used for working class reasons. Working class America at that time could not afford to waste things.

Now, Im not saying its not a fighting dog, there was lots of fighting breeds and that goes back just before Roman times. Im just saying as with most of those fighting breeds it was initially created for a different purpose.

Like I said, I go by what I read and what fits best as it is a fact that we might never trace the exact origin and intention of the breeds creation.


----------



## aus_staffy

Crash pups person said:


> No one knows the real reason the breed was devised but in my opinion it was not to fight and I will stand by that.
> 
> research the breed, other breeds of the time, and the way we looked at things during that period of time. Yes we didnt feel dog fighting was such a big deal but that does not mean that al dogs used for fighting were created to do so.
> 
> The drive is what they desired most for its type of game/sportsmanship. That is also what they manipulated most to _turn_ it into a fighting breed.
> 
> The English Staffordshire Terrier was a carting dog created during a very harsh time for England. It was used to pull carts in coal mines. Mots people were poor and would not fight the dog unless they had the money to waste. Those people were not working in coal mines but dog fighting was not that popular even for them. But, when the dog made it to the US it was the dogs drive and the dogs ability to please that American Dogmen wanted to pull out of that breed, as well as its durability and level of tolerance for pain. That is where things get complicated. You can say it was created for fighting simply cause it was used for fighting but I just do not see it that way when it was created in a time when working class dogs were popular and used for working class reasons. Working class America at that time could not afford to waste things.
> 
> Now, Im not saying its not a fighting dog, there was lots of fighting breeds and that goes back just before Roman times. Im just saying as with most of those fighting breeds it was initially created for a different purpose.
> 
> Like I said, I go by what I read and what fits best as it is a fact that we might never trace the exact origin and intention of the breeds creation.


I must disagree with you, mate. The staffordshire bull terrier was absolutely bred for the express purposes of the box.

The bulldog was used as a utility dog (carting and such) and was also for holding cattle which in turn became a sport in itself (bull baiting). When this was outlawed, terrier blood was introduced to bring the size down and to add some gameness like they had for badger/ferret/ratting trials. These dogs were bred specifically to use as pit fighters against one another as this was easier to hide from the law than bull baiting. They were used for other things (the previously mentioned trials and more) but their main purpose was combat. The coal miners were tough men and they demanded the same of their animals. The matches were also used to supplement their income in those hard times.

You're right though, this was not the beginning of dog fighting as it had been going on for centuries before this all over the world. This was, however, the beginning of a breed purpose built for the sport.

So yes these dogs are awesome and they have many uses but I don't think their origins can be disputed. A lot of very brave dogs have fought and given their lives so that we can enjoy their descendants now and I think we should give them the respect they deserve.


----------



## buzhunter

aus_staffy said:


> I must disagree with you, mate. The staffordshire bull terrier was absolutely bred for the express purposes of the box.
> 
> The bulldog was used as a utility dog (carting and such) and was also for holding cattle which in turn became a sport in itself (bull baiting). When this was outlawed, terrier blood was introduced to bring the size down and to add some gameness like they had for badger/ferret/ratting trials. These dogs were bred specifically to use as pit fighters against one another as this was easier to hide from the law than bull baiting. They were used for other things (the previously mentioned trials and more) but their main purpose was combat. The coal miners were tough men and they demanded the same of their animals. The matches were also used to supplement their income in those hard times.
> 
> You're right though, this was not the beginning of dog fighting as it had been going on for centuries before this all over the world. This was, however, the beginning of a breed purpose built for the sport.
> 
> So yes these dogs are awesome and they have many uses but I don't think their origins can be disputed. A lot of very brave dogs have fought and given their lives so that we can enjoy their descendants now and I think we should give them the respect they deserve.


I'm just going to second the above. Good post.


----------



## s.mariegreene

my male is on the larger side of the APBT he is 85lbs


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

I am finding this to be an interesting debate since I am writing a research paper on this breed right now...

I only want to point out that if each of you did a little research you might, just might find out something your wrong about or did not know... HMMMMMM... Just a thought, but maybe not...

I have been in this breed raising, breeding, rescuing and defending for 29 years and I am even learning some stuff I never knew...

On with the battle of wits (or whatever you want to call it)... lol


----------



## Aximus Prime

My UKC APBT (york and Razor's Edge lines) is 58 lbs at 13 months. He grew quickly till about 8 months and since then has slowly put on about another 7 lbs and I expect him to put on about another 7 lbs by 18 months. His father was 70 lbs at 3 years and his mother was 50 lbs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

whoooooa..........


----------



## davidfitness83

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> whoooooa..........


that was funny too bad it was deleted :rofl:


----------



## Firehazard

An APBT is fully grown when it stops growing  


Every bloodline grows at its own pace most APBTs aren't considered full grown til 2; however some bloodlines grow very fast, but still should not be excercised until they are at least 1 to 1.5 years other than long walks(not runs) and lots of swimming.


----------



## Saint Francis

Firehazard said:


> An APBT is fully grown when it stops growing
> 
> Every bloodline grows at its own pace most APBTs aren't considered full grown til 2; however some bloodlines grow very fast, but still should not be excercised until they are at least 1 to 1.5 years other than long walks(not runs) and lots of swimming.


Can't refute that LOL!!


----------



## 9361

This thread was very strange... was there a lot of stuff deleted? lol


----------



## k8nkane

Yes, a lot of ignorant comments were deleted.


----------



## Oldskool Brent

I prefer my American Pit Bull Terriers to weigh between 130-185, and I like the long haired style.

Here's my house pit.


----------



## Xiahko

LOL! I laughed so hard at that.^


----------



## aus_staffy

Shes Got Heart said:


> This thread was very strange... was there a lot of stuff deleted? lol


Yeah it was a lot more entertaining originally.


----------



## ibeffudled

Oldskool Brent said:


> I prefer my American Pit Bull Terriers to weigh between 130-185, and I like the long haired style.
> 
> Here's my house pit.


the caucasian ovcharka great breed of dog.

if you are paul bunyan


----------



## Firehazard

_



The bulldog was used as a utility dog (carting and such) and was also for holding cattle which in turn became a sport in itself (bull baiting). When this was outlawed, terrier blood was introduced to bring the size down and to add some gameness like they had for badger/ferret/ratting trials. These dogs were bred specifically to use as pit fighters against one another as this was easier to hide from the law than bull baiting. They were used for other things (the previously mentioned trials and more) but their main purpose was combat. The coal miners were tough men and they demanded the same of their animals. The matches were also used to supplement their income in those hard times.

Click to expand...

_this is a follow up to ^
If you do not have the books, then check educational websites.
English Bulldog. Information about the breed.

King George III William Frederick, changed the name of the bulldog to Stafforshire Terrier after his CH bulldog was bred by an imported pug dog, thus the kinked tail, weak hips, over brachiphylliac face and total lack of athleticism, from what was supposed to be a pit dog. King Geroge IV Augustus Frederick implicated this through the land being the first PROPAGANDA (the English Bulldog)to decieve the public out of their fighting dog... I appoligize in another thread I said King Phillip, well that was a mistake don't know why I put King Phillip, for whatever reason its not him. The bulldog was changed to Staffordshire terrier after Staffordshire the providence from which the fighting dogs were prevelent, Manchester terrier for Manchester. THis has nothing to do with the age of a APBT fully grown which is normally 2, but I had to respond to the posts above me.


----------



## gh32

gtnotw said:


> My dog Jet is 1 year and 1 month and he weighs 76lbs. His dad is 3 years old and weighs 138lb. His mom is 3 years old and weighs 100lb. What age will he be full grown? because it seems that he still got a ways to go if he reaches his parents weight. He was the 2nd biggest in a litter of 11.


 Your dog isn't a APBT,but like most dogs he'll probablly fill out till about 2 years old.


----------



## Firehazard

Whopper dogs, aren't ABPTs either..............

But Until the GAME DOG is distinguished as the ONE AND ONLY APBT ; all bloodlines that have verged into their own breed of dog will always be considered pit bulls as long as they come from registration papers that say APBT from inwhich they all came from crossouts and inbreeding for a big dog gene._ IN Colbys book, he states men are taking the largest APBTs and inbreeding them to create what they are calling the American Bulldog._
There are AMERICAN BULLDOGs in Oklahoma that also have APBT papers.. WTF :hammer: PEOPLE need to READ more than the PAPER, theres a library of books out there, let alone experienced dog men and women.


----------



## gh32

Firehazard said:


> But Until the GAME DOG is distinguished as the ONE AND ONLY APBT ; .


That's what I wish would happen.It is the only true APBT,people just need to call things what they are and quit lumping all kinds of mixed breed dogs into the APBT


----------



## aus_staffy

Firehazard said:


> There are AMERICAN BULLDOGs in Oklahoma that also have APBT papers.


I didn't know that.


----------

